# Blush: The Search for America's Greatest Makeup Artist



## Ciara (Oct 21, 2008)

*I created an AIM Chat so if anyone is interested we can discuss while the show is airing:*

"Blush" Makeup Artist Reality TV - AIM Chat   <---- Click on the link


*'BLUSH: THE SEARCH FOR THE NEXT GREAT MAKE-UP ARTIST' *
*PREMIERES TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 11, 2008 @ 10PM ON THE LIFETIME CHANNEL
*







_Lifetime is putting its best face on for a potential companion series to its soon-to-be-acquired Project Runway.  The reality show called "Blush: The Search for America's Greatest Makeup Artist" will be produced by IMG Entertinment.   
"Blush" will follow eight aspiring makeup mavens as they compete for the grand prize of a one-year contract as a professional makeup artist with Max Factor, $100,000 in cash and a shot at doing the makeup for a major glossy magazine cover shoot. Contestants will live together in Los Angeles and engage in weekly elimination competitions.


*RELATED LINKS:*
*
Blush - Newest Videos*

Blush: The Search for the Next Great Make-Up Artist | myLifetime.com


_Anyone planning on watching?  

I know I'm pretty intrigued!!!!  I will def. be tuning in.

YouTube - Blush: The Search for the Next Great Makeup Artist

YouTube - Joanna Schlip's Vlog - Blush

YouTube - Charlie Green's Vlog - Blush

YouTube - In Style Magazine's Hal Rubenstein's Vlog - Blush


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 21, 2008)

FINALLY!! After all the talk its really in motion!

I will def be tuning in. hopefully it will be good!!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice! This sounds like my kind of show!

I always watch those makeover shows like "10 Years Younger" and "what not to wear" and my favorite part is the 2 second little blurb where they do the hair and makeup, so it's awesome to finally have a show with all makeup artists! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Imagine all the crazy and wonderful challenges/competitions they will have... ok this show needs to come on like, now. lol


Thanks for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's definitely going to be on my continual DVR recording list.


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooh, i hope they show this in the UK, i'll be addicted lol


----------



## n_c (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes of course I'll be tuning in!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder if they will *only* be able to use MaxFactor makeup though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope not..  nothing against them, but I'd like to see different brands used.


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I wonder if they will *only* be able to use MaxFactor makeup though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope not.. nothing against them, but I'd like to see different brands used._

 
I agree! I would love to see some MAC and other brands on the show too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This show sounds really good! Finally something on Lifetime worth watching.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I agree! I would love to see some MAC and other brands on the show too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This show sounds really good! Finally something on Lifetime worth watching._

 

I agree with you on that ...  although I must admit .. I kinda do like Army wives.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I wonder if they will *only* be able to use MaxFactor makeup though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope not..  nothing against them, but I'd like to see different brands used._

 

Hmm I didnt even think of that one ... I hope they do use different brands.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope that they get to use different brands as well.  Is it just me or is the name totally lame?  Sorry but "Blush" sounds a little dorky.  Anyways I am super excited for this show!  I can't wait.


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 21, 2008)

I have to find out what channel this is! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ciara (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I hope that they get to use different brands as well.  Is it just me or is the name totally lame?  Sorry but "Blush" sounds a little dorky.  Anyways I am super excited for this show!  I can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally agree


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2008)

This sounds really cool.  It sounds like it has potential.  DH and I will give it a shot.  Yeah, I know he'll watch it.  He loves watching Project Runway, too.  lol  He's a renaissance man.


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_Nice! This sounds like my kind of show!

I always watch those makeover shows like "10 Years Younger" and "what not to wear" and my favorite part is the 2 second little blurb where they do the hair and makeup, so it's awesome to finally have a show with all makeup artists! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg yes. anytime i know WNTW is on, ill go back to the tv at 40 after they've begun because by them theyre showing the makeovers.

and ditto on the name blush. I was kind of expecting something else. it does sound a little cheesy. but hopefully the show wont be.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 21, 2008)

I mean...I watch all sorts of shows, about things that I'm not particularly interested in...so OF COURSE I'M GOING TO WATCH!!! 

Hehehehehehe, I just hope they have some great MAs and that they get to work with lots of different, quality brands.


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 21, 2008)

of course i will be watching !!! one of the contestant worked at a mac counter =D


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 21, 2008)

nice! cant wait!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooh, I can't wait to see this! I hope it's good.
I've gotta write this down or I'll forget by then. xD


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2008)

You know there will be all sorts of drama on this show.  lol  People can get very defensive and catty when their creativity is involved.


----------



## Ciara (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's my thoughts on the new show...

Is it the Next Best Reality Show ...  NO
Is it going to be on the air long ... Highly Doubt It.

I personally dont think its going to appeal to the General Public ... probably only other Make-Up Artist and Make-Up Enthusiasts and maybe some others.  

I do hope this show is successful though ... it probably would've been better off on another channel like E!, Bravo, or Style.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I read somewhere that it's a 6 week/episode thing, so its not an ongoing series or anything.. but I hope they possibly do a second season if it gets enough viewers.


----------



## user79 (Oct 24, 2008)

It seems like a really niche market show...I'd watch it thought if I could. I do wonder if it will be all Max Factor products. Because I know that Maybelline was a big sponsor of Germany next top model and they used sooo many of those cheap ass products...blech!

Oh and... "A brush with greatness" ??? Cheeeese factor points.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 25, 2008)

^^^ Maybe it's like ANTM where a brand sponsors the show and is used in specific challenges.
Like ANTM has covergirl, but I know I've seen some MAC pallettes on photoshoots.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_^^^ Maybe it's like ANTM where a brand sponsors the show and is used in specific challenges.
Like ANTM has covergirl, but I know I've seen some MAC pallettes on photoshoots._

 
Yeah, Carmindy on 'what not to wear' has a couple MAC palettes she uses on the show. She does have her own line with Sally Hansen and does use those products sometimes, but I definitely spotted several MAC items.


----------



## COBI (Oct 26, 2008)

Lifetime Page on it: Blush: The Search for the Next Great Make-Up Artist | myLifetime.com

Previews from Lifetime: Blush: Season 1 - Previews - Lifetime

The cast including contestants and judges: Blush: The Search for the Next Great Make-Up Artist | myLifetime.com


----------



## florabundance (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm such a junkie for this kind of tv so i'll be watching when/if it airs over here. Joanna Schlip (judge?) seems like a wickedly talented woman, so I'm excited to see what she makes of it all lol


----------



## Holly (Oct 26, 2008)

Seems pretty interesting! I might watch it if it airs in Canada. I just hope they dont just use Max Factor.

I tried to watch the previews that COBI linked, but all I got was a message that says 'The video you are trying to watch cannot be viewed by your current country or location'


----------



## redshesaidred (Oct 26, 2008)

I have to find out what channel this is!


----------



## Ciara (Nov 4, 2008)

One more week til the show premiere's!!!

how exciting!!!


----------



## Ciara (Nov 9, 2008)

2 more days!!!   Im prob going to a viewing party for this in NYC.

Cant Wait!!!!


----------



## concertina (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds cool, but I have no cable. Alas, alas.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 9, 2008)

I already set the DVR to record this!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2008)

I am excited to watch this as well.  I love Vanessa Marcil as host.  I would give so much to have her hair!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 10, 2008)

Woohoo it's tomorrow night! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to see it


----------



## carandru (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm going to set my DVR just in case I forget, lol.


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow! I will tune in


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_2 more days!!! Im prob going to a viewing party for this in NYC.

Cant Wait!!!!_

 

I'm in NY, where's the viewing party? lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 11, 2008)

this show better be good because I would be beyond disappointed if it sucks.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_of course i will be watching !!! one of the contestant worked at a mac counter =D_

 
Yeah he worked for Pro in my location. He is really nice and talented. 
Cant wait for this show! tomorrow!


----------



## starangel2383 (Nov 11, 2008)

i just saw the preview for the show for the first time today and it looks like a really interesting show, i hope i will be home in time from work to see it tomorrow night if not, i have my cable box already set to record it.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 11, 2008)

Lucky me, I dont have to work today. I saw this thread and thought it had already aired. Yaaaaaaaay

I thought the name was Brush when I heard the commercials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im so dumb


----------



## statusmode (Nov 11, 2008)

can't wait!


----------



## vetters77 (Nov 11, 2008)

DVR is set! I'm excited!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_this show better be good because I would be beyond disappointed if it sucks._

 
*chanting* Please don't suck. Please don't suck lol.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'll be pretty bummed if they can't use their own kits and *HAVE* to use Max Factor because they are the sponsor/rewarding contract. That will kind of suck. 

But I think the show will still be fun..  can't wait to see what kind of contests and challenges they will have!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 11, 2008)

attention east coast feed: It's in less than an hour, yo!


----------



## Ciara (Nov 11, 2008)

I created an AIM Chat so if anyone is interested we can discuss while the show is airing:


http://chat.aim.com/chats/people/blush-makeup-artist-reality-tv


----------



## Ciara (Nov 12, 2008)

hmmm i think it is going to be just Max Factor products...


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey, everybody, let's get to chatting am on AIM while viewing.

So Far, I like it.


----------



## Ciara (Nov 12, 2008)

i like it to ....  the male artists are a riot!!!  lol.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

I have this DVR'ing right now! I'm going to save it to watch for tomorrow morning...I can't wait!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

The clown face dude...Is cracking me up


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2008)

Honestly, I'm not too impressed with a lot of the work for their final challenges. I can name _at least_ five Specktra members who could've owned at the challenge. 

The challenge with the food was pretty awesome, though


----------



## TRASHdecor (Nov 12, 2008)

idk about this...some stuff looks so amateur to me. i see unblended and crooked lines...idk. hopefully it'll get better


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hummm...I am so not impressed...But I thik Mo is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Nov 12, 2008)

and im so gladd they can use their own kitsss


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

I tried to like it

I don't

I'm still gonna watch it.


----------



## Ciara (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks to all the ladies who joined in the chat room.
Talk to ya again same time same place next week!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 12, 2008)

SAME TIME NEXT WEEK !

ok so the talent wasn't all that, but lets wait and see what happens, i mean the challenges were hot tho !


----------



## NewlyMACd (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah I have seen better on here.  But you know what?  It's their first season.  I bet you my last dollar as they do more and more seasons they will have better auditioners.  That's how it was for So you think you can dance.  Each year got better and better with competitors.  Here's hoping the same applies here.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2008)

I LOVED Maxie's disco look, though!

The way I see it is, it'll probably be like Project Runway of Glam Gods, where the contestants' skills won't be comparable to professional work, especially put under that much stress with limited time and tools (to make things more challenging)


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Honestly, I'm not too impressed with a lot of the work for their final challenges.* I can name at least five Specktra members who could've owned at the challenge*. 

The challenge with the food was pretty awesome, though_

 
Or more... IDK.. I was not impressed. Not sure if it was the photography like Maxi claims or if it was just rushed and ugh. And Im sorry but Im not a fan of those max factor products. Im glad they can use what is in thier kits. 

I've seen at least a dozen posters here who had better work and better photography with thier digi cams. Better lines, better color payoff, all right here at Specktra. They should have recruited you all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully next week is better.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

I wasnt really impressed either. But I feel like I can pick up a lot of tips fromthe show.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 12, 2008)

Vanessa Marcil! *drool drool drool* I love her. The show is ok, hopefully it'll get better! I have faith that it will once the competition starts getting uber fierce.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay, so can we nominate a couple of girls to represent Specktra?  

Also, what's with the judge with the awful lip job.  I have no clue why people have it done, it almost never looks good and makes it so painful to watch the show.

I'm glad something like this came out.  Although, like someone mentioned, I think this show would have been given more justice if they were awarded producers from BRAVO.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

I really wish there was more of the show dedicated to the makeup application.  Like, I wish they showed more of the artists doing the makeup and less blabber. 
That being said, why is the guy in the mask SOOOO annoying.  I just want to strangle him.  It's unfortunate that he's one of the most talented of the bunch because he irritates the crap out of me.
My bf is rooting for Mike (the guy with the long hair, bald spot and bushy beard) because he says that he looks like the odd person out.  "He looks like a serial killer" is what I think he said.

Anywho, who do you guys think is going to win?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Nolan is gonna win Dx


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think Nolan is gonna win Dx_

 
I hope so!!

Omg some of that makeup was a joke. Seriously?? 
Hopefully it gets better in time. And I knew that girl was gonna get booted because she was unwilling to step outside her box.


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think Nolan is gonna win Dx_

 
He's adorable!  I also like the color blind guy.  I was surprised when he said he was color blind...at first I thought he was just exaggerating (because of the blue lips he chose). I wonder what it's like to be a color blind MUA


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm glad that girl got kicked off, I wanted to slap her. She kept bitching about how she "didn't do crazy/OTT makeup". Well, um -- then why the hell are you even here?! This isn't 'The Search for America's Greatest Smoky Eye and Nude Lip', bitch.. try to dig up a creative brain cell and put it to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







What a whiny little twat, I swear.. you somehow make it on a tv competition and all you can do is bitch about how you're not used to this kind of work? Yeah, bye.. 




Other than that.. Maxi is obnoxious as hell.. but I did like the show. I have high hopes that it will get better once the douchebags are weeded out, haha.


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I loved the show last night.  My only complaint is that the contestants need to impress the judges more.  They need to push the envelope so to speak. I think they sent home the right person last night.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I'm glad that girl got kicked off, I wanted to slap her. She kept bitching about how she "didn't do crazy/OTT makeup". Well, um -- then why the hell are you even here?! This isn't 'The Search for America's Greatest Smoky Eye and Nude Lip', bitch.. try to dig up a creative brain cell and put it to use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







What a whiny little twat, I swear.. you somehow make it on a tv competition and all you can do is bitch about how you're not used to this kind of work? Yeah, bye.. 




Other than that.. Maxi is obnoxious as hell.. but I did like the show. I have high hopes that it will get better once the douchebags are weeded out, haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You couldnt have said it better.  The girl that got booted was just too plain. She kept doing wedding looks. She was like i'm not gonna be the artist im not...um hello as an artist you need to know how to do things you dont like to do as well. but i wasnt that impressed with the artist...i liked the color blind guy too. his disco look was awesome. as for the girl that thought she was doing disco thinking about madonna needs to know her resources like that told her...well if i hate seeing paris bff and i sometimes get lured to see it anyway i def am going to keep watching this too..i hope they get better at those looks.


----------



## rebekah (Nov 12, 2008)

i can't believe the girl that was like ''i only do beauty makeup'' that's like saying i'm a painter but i can only paint one painting. 

i think maxi is really great despite his obvious character flaws.

i never thought about stencils and am glad that i saw that because i'm totally inspired now.

i can't wait until next week but i hope it doesnt span a huge ''omg i want to be a makeup artist'' in every 14 year old girl like project runway did with fashion designers.


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_You couldnt have said it better.  The girl that got booted was just too plain. She kept doing wedding looks. She was like i'm not gonna be the artist im not..*.um hello as an artist you need to know how to do things you dont like to do as well.* but i wasnt that impressed with the artist...i liked the color blind guy too. his disco look was awesome. as for the girl that thought she was doing disco thinking about madonna needs to know her resources like that told her...well if i hate seeing paris bff and i sometimes get lured to see it anyway i def am going to keep watching this too..i hope they get better at those looks._

 








How about you be an ARTIST i.e. has some creativity when you come on the show?  She got on my last nerve.  

I really like the work done by Maxi but he too gets on my last nerve.  It's like he's an attention whore and needs for everyone to kiss his butt.  Stop looking for compliments and be confident in your work.  And stop making excuses and listen!!! ugh.  It doesn't matter what you would of, could of, should of done.  This is what you did and this is what you will be judged on.  Deal with it. 

I think I like the color blind guy the best though. His disco look was totally awesome and that would be super hot for a video. And I'm still mad at the chick who said Madonna is disco.... and then said "I'm the youngest one here" AND????  You are still supposed to know your references.  I wasn't alive either when disco was popular but I sure know what a disco look looks like.  I really find it hard to believe that she has never seen a movie or tv show with disco.

Overall I liked the show but wasn't impressed with the talent displayed.  I'm hoping it gets better as the challenges get harder...and once hey weed out the crappy ones.  I like the little tips they give out here and there too.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm watching this RIGHT NOW. My first thought is: They cannot be really using those horrible horrible Max Factor trios, those square ones. They suck!!


----------



## studiosila (Nov 12, 2008)

They should have open auditions for the talent here! Im quite sure most of us would not have lame excuses like, im too young or the youngest, i can only do pretty looks, hot air stunts like ive done more videos than any one in the world----
I am so tempted to fix Farah's eyebrows too!


----------



## Lizzie (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_i can't believe the girl that was like ''i only do beauty makeup'' that's like saying i'm a painter but i can only paint one painting. 

i think maxi is really great despite his obvious character flaws.
_

 
ITA on both both points!  Although, what she did wasn't even all that beautiful lol.  The judges were right--it looks like the model did her own makeup.  What the girl who got kicked off was wearing on herself looked better than what she did on the model IMO.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I'm watching this RIGHT NOW. My first thought is: They cannot be really using those horrible horrible Max Factor trios, those square ones. They suck!!_

 






They really do... no color payoff at all!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 12, 2008)

Alright, I watched the first episode. Why didn't they look at the models in real life? Maybe to see what photos of them look like?

They definitely need to check some threads here on Specktra, like the Halloween contest. That guy who won has NOTHING on the Halloween entries!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Nov 12, 2008)

Watched it last night and loved it! My hubby even got into it haha xD


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Alright, I watched the first episode. Why didn't they look at the models in real life? Maybe to see what photos of them look like?_

 
Yeah that would of been nice, but I like that the models pics weren't airbrushed at least to me it didn't appear so


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 12, 2008)

I watched it last night and I was kind of dissapointed.

There's all these reality tv shows about fashion, interior design, hair, etc. then Blush comes along.  It seems to all copy eachother.


----------



## Ciara (Nov 12, 2008)

YouTube - Blush: The Search for the Next Great Makeup Artist

YouTube - Joanna Schlip's Vlog - Blush

YouTube - Charlie Green's Vlog - Blush

YouTube - In Style Magazine's Hal Rubenstein's Vlog - Blush


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *studiosila* 

 
_They should have open auditions for the talent here!_

 
Seriously. Imagine if someone like snowkei was on the show? The competition would be over in 5 minutes.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 13, 2008)

I am really suprised how many of the artist didn't think outside of the box with the theme Twisted Disco.  I would have gone crazy with the glitter.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 13, 2008)

You know what I think we should do?? I think we should all (after watching the show) do an FOTD challenge for whatever the contestants were asked to do...so for example this week was twisted disco, then we all do like a challenge where we do twisted disco, ya know? I think it would be funsies anyways.


----------



## CaveB (Nov 13, 2008)

Am I the only one who was seriously bothered by the amount of ADR* in this show???  It drove me freaking insane!  Either do another take and have them say their lines properly or at least attempt to make it sound like a live shot!  ARGHH!  Of course I'm totally going to end up watching it every single week, no matter how much it disgusts me!  Just like Top Model and Wife Swap...damn this reality tv trend that just won't die!


**Automated dialogue replacement* or *Additional dialogue recording* (ADR) is a film sound technique involving the re-recording of dialogue after photography, also known as "looping" or a *looping session*.[1] In the UK it is called *post-synchronisation* or *post-sync*.  (Just in case)


----------



## banjobama (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaveB* 

 
_

**Automated dialogue replacement* or *Additional dialogue recording* (ADR) is a film sound technique involving the re-recording of dialogue after photography, also known as "looping" or a *looping session*.[1] In the UK it is called *post-synchronisation* or *post-sync*.  (Just in case)_

 
I am confused about what this is... is it like dubbing over the voices?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Interesting concept.  I am hoping the show picks up a bit in the subsequent episodes.  It could be a bit, I dunno, jazzier?  More exciting? 

One word for Maxi: *WhatTheFuck*?  What a load of issues.  If I had a station next to him, I would probably smack him with a bag of mascaras (since hammers are scarce in makeup studios) within 2.5 seconds.  That attitude of his will ensure he does not have anything near a successful career.

BTW, Maxi, masks are best worn for: 

1. Marie Antoinette at a masked ball
2. Carnival in Venice
3. Mardi Gras in NO
4. Robbing banks
5. Lucha Libre

Masks are not good for: 

1. Blush, the series

Anywhoooo.....

She is very talented, but am I the only one who thinks Charlie Green sounds stoned all of the time? lol

While I agree that a lot of Specktra members do work that is superior to some of those looks on the show, there is one thing that we are forgetting to factor in.  When we do a FOTD, we have all the time in the world to think about it, execute it and tweak it.  It is another thing all together to be given a look and a time limit.  Then heap on the added pressure of the competition and nerves from TV.  That is a lot of pressure for the contestant makeup artists.  

Granted a makeup artist is always having to create, and pros are often expected to whip this stuff up at a moments notice, but this is the first foray into that realm for a lot of them.  I have seen some amazingly talented guys and girls who are counter MAs that turn to mush when they are given a challenge. 

I can't wait to see how the show progresses.


----------



## carandru (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_You know what I think we should do?? I think we should all (after watching the show) do an FOTD challenge for whatever the contestants were asked to do...so for example this week was twisted disco, then we all do like a challenge where we do twisted disco, ya know? I think it would be funsies anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

GREAT IDEA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so in!


----------



## krissy90220 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciara* 

 
_Here's my thoughts on the new show...

Is it the Next Best Reality Show ... NO
Is it going to be on the air long ... Highly Doubt It.

I personally dont think its going to appeal to the General Public ... probably only other Make-Up Artist and Make-Up Enthusiasts and maybe some others. 

I do hope this show is successful though ... it probably would've been better off on another channel like E!, Bravo, or Style._

 
My thoughts exactly.... :::turning the tv off lol:::


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 13, 2008)

Did anyone else notice that the pink haired girl looks exactly like Debra Messing?


----------



## CaveB (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I am confused about what this is... is it like dubbing over the voices?_

 
More like, the person ends there sentence...then their recorded voice is dubbed in with more audio.  One major one I noticed was when the host didn't explain a rule completely.  They dubbed in another sentence explaining how it works, and it was so broken and terrible I had to rewind it a few times.

I'm weird about things like this, former Theatre kid and major Film dork!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 13, 2008)

So which one works at MAC?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Did anyone else notice that the pink haired girl looks exactly like Debra Messing?_

 
totally.

the girl who didn't know disco kinda-sorta looked like Angelina Jolie


----------



## HeatherAnn (Nov 13, 2008)

I did not think the skill for these "professional" make up artists was quite up to par.  i've seen much better from ametuers right here on specktra FOTD's!


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am really suprised how many of the artist didn't think outside of the box with the theme Twisted Disco. I would have gone crazy with the glitter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was sooo pissed about their personal artistic "abilities".  

Plus it was for a music video.... so go all out!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_One word for Maxi: *WhatTheFuck*? What a load of issues. If I had a station next to him, I would probably smack him with a bag of mascaras (since hammers are scarce in makeup studios) within 2.5 seconds. That attitude of his will ensure he does not have anything near a successful career._

 
My husband was laughing so hard at Maxi-- what a weirdo!

_"I've worked on so many music videos with famous rap artists"._ blah, blah.

What an idiot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeatherAnn* 

 
_I did not think the skill for these "professional" make up artists was quite up to par. i've seen much better from ametuers right here on specktra FOTD's!_

 
Yup, Yup. The blonde who was eliminated reminded me of a typical Southern/Mid States mom who doesn't let their daughters wear makeup (I can imagin her say, _"Hunny, you can only wear neutral colors and lip balm. Or Jesus will send you to Hell with all the sinners". _


I wonder where the producers got these artists.  And why Max Factor... I love Carmen Electra (model for MF), but I was never impressed with their items.


----------



## Rennah (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaveB* 

 
_Am I the only one who was seriously bothered by the amount of ADR* in this show???  It drove me freaking insane!  Either do another take and have them say their lines properly or at least attempt to make it sound like a live shot!  ARGHH!  Of course I'm totally going to end up watching it every single week, no matter how much it disgusts me!  Just like Top Model and Wife Swap...damn this reality tv trend that just won't die!


**Automated dialogue replacement* or *Additional dialogue recording* (ADR) is a film sound technique involving the re-recording of dialogue after photography, also known as "looping" or a *looping session*.[1] In the UK it is called *post-synchronisation* or *post-sync*.  (Just in case)_

 
I know!!! It annoyed me so much. Tyra does it all the time on ANTM.
It really sounds bad on this one though... I think I noticed it on Stylista on CW as well.


----------



## franimal (Nov 13, 2008)

This show seems so low budget to me. Of course, I love the topic of the show, but watching it was almost unbearable. I also think the judge is too nice. There needs to be more drama, and of course more talent.


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 14, 2008)

I finally watched this last night! I have to say WOW, Maxi is a total nut case. His drama queen behavior is already getting on my nerves, I wish he would shut the hell up. What, he thinks he is a makeup god because he's "worked on more music videos than any other artist on the planet" and that he uses stencils? His attitude alone is enough to make me want to puke.

I also thought that the girl that got eliminated was a good choice, I didn't see what was so special about either of the looks she did.

I'm not really blown away by anyone yet.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 15, 2008)

It was fun to watch because I like looking at makeup, but I can think of several Specktra members who can easily kick all of their asses.


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaveB* 

 
_More like, the person ends there sentence...then their recorded voice is dubbed in with more audio.  One major one I noticed was when the host didn't explain a rule completely.  They dubbed in another sentence explaining how it works, and it was so broken and terrible I had to rewind it a few times.

I'm weird about things like this, former Theatre kid and major Film dork!_

 
Actually, the way they do it in reality TV is slightly different. They just do multiple takes of everything ("reality" is a term used ironically by any film crew that works on one of these shows - I remember Russell James on The Shot making cracks about it in between takes) and splice them together, and how well they do it depends on the skill of the editor. They also do pick-up shots of everyones' reactions to just about everything after the scene's been shot, since this enables them to use good audio from a bad video take and just splice it into video of someone looking like they're listening/scared/nervous/laughing/etc.

So it's not so much that they re-dub it in post, they just splice several takes together or use the audio from one shot with the video from another. Same end result though!

Also, re: Maxi, what the hell was up with that mask? Does he think he's the Phantom of the Sephora or something?


----------



## Willa (Nov 17, 2008)

Hoooo
WHYYY!!!!! don't we have this channel in Montreal


----------



## carandru (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Also, re: Maxi, what the hell was up with that mask? Does he think he's the Phantom of the Sephora or something?_


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_...Also, re: Maxi, what the hell was up with that mask? Does he think he's the Phantom of the Sephora or something?_

 
That is hilarious!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hoooo
WHYYY!!!!! don't we have this channel in Montreal






_

 
You can watch the full episodes on the Lifetime site: Blush: Full Episodes: Season 1 - Episode 1 - Lifetime

They also mention that it is available on iTunes.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Nov 17, 2008)

I finally watched the first episode on my DVR last night.  I love the show, but I am sooo disappointed in the disco challenge.  I am not a professional (just a makeup junkie!) and I could have done a MUCH better job than some of the contestants.  I hope they bring it next time! I'm not too thrilled with Charlie's attitude either.  I didn't see much use of the berries to color the lips and the cheeks during the food challenge.  The hair wasn't creative.  I was like WTF???


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 17, 2008)

To be fair, the awesome people here on Specktra aren't given challenges and expected to execute them right away with no opportunity to do research or really sit down and plan it out, and I don't know if the contestants are given any time to consult with their models about their skin types, allergies, etc. beforehand or if they have to take it out of their hour of make-up time, whereas we all work on our faces and those of friends and family when posting stuff, so it's a face/skin we're familiar with from the get-go.

Usually when we have challenges here, everyone gets a chance to look up reference pictures, think about the look they want, maybe sketch it out beforehand, and they get several passes at it. After all, nobody knows what you did until you post those final photos. And other incredibly talented people on here post stuff they had in a flash of inspiration, not on demand.

It's hard to have inspiration on demand, especially if (like that one girl) you don't really understand the look you're supposed to be going for and can't just go online and do a quick Google search for disco style. Add into that the pressure of having no contact with the outside world, having to live with a bunch of strangers all of a sudden in a new environment, cameras following you around everywhere all day and night, having very little time to sit down and relax because the minute the shooting ends the director pulls everyone out one by one for interviews and nobody can go to bed until they're over, the competition, the prize, initial jet lag, wanting to look good on TV...

Also, try to imagine that you're standing there working on your model, and there's a camera guy, sometimes more than one, just hovering around you, poking the camera in to get close-ups, asking you to change sides so s/he can get a better shot, etc. Then, when they finally lay off, one of the judges comes in to check out your work and give you some feedback, and of course even if their feedback is really good, now you have barely any time to fix it. Then they go on to the next person, after doing 500 takes of talking to you, and the camera guy's all up in your face again. Even the best, most ninja-style camera operator is still a very visible "looking over your shoulder" presence that HAS to affect one's nerves.

I do think the work on the disco challenge was sub-par, but at the same time, I think even some of our best Specktra guys and girls would break under the pressure and immediacy of a "here's your challenge DO IT NOW" process given all those factors. I hope their level of artistry goes up as they all get more comfortable in their new environment and get used to the cameras, though. I wouldn't blame them if it didn't, I'd just get bored and not watch the show.

I don't think they should expect the MUAs to decide how to style their models' hair though, unless it's some kind of full-body/full-head challenge where you have to extend the make-up up into the hair. They're not hair stylists, they shouldn't be judged on whether the hair matches the make-up/challenge. That should be for a hair stylist to deal with, as it probably would be in a real-world situation (not that some MUAs don't also do hair, but not all of them do) where you hire separate hair and make-up people.


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 18, 2008)

Maxi is CRAZY! omg did u see how mad he got when he didn't win the 2nd challenge? Nutso! He needs to stay for added excitement! lol. I agree that some of the looks were really shiteous, here's hoping that the next episodes deliver a little more!


----------



## Mandy McNabb (Nov 18, 2008)

New episode tonight! I hope it's better than the first, I understand they had no resources but common sense people- you have to go all out for mv's! I'd be THRILLED to be able to have an excuse to be OTT.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, definitely looking forward to tonight's episode! i hope they step up the skills a bit and get out of their comfort zone.. 

and I hope Maxi doesn't act like a 2 year old again..


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

i will definitely be watching tonight. i don't know how i didn't hear about this............ or maybe i did and just forgot.
anywho, i'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

Yea, I can't wait to watch tonight's episode either.  I'm hoping it gets a little better in the creativity dept.  

It was cute, I made the hubby watch it w/ me. Every time the host or judge's pointed out something, he would tap me and ask "Did you hear that? Do you know that already?"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_....and I hope Maxi doesn't act like a 2 year old again.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you aren't holding your breath.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_.....Every time the host or judge's pointed out something, he would tap me and ask "Did you hear that? Do you know that already?"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's cute!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 18, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT!! i'm already TiVo-ing it in case i forget.Maxi is seriously on drugs or has some sort of Multiple Personality Disorder!!!lol..I love Nolan(i believe?) He looks sooo bronze!!lol...


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 18, 2008)

btw is it me or does Maxi remind anyone of Willy Wonka (tim burton's version)..lol..or maybe willie wonka's crazier blonde brother..lmao..


----------



## MerittoriousRex (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_btw is it me or does Maxi remind anyone of Willy Wonka (tim burton's version)..lol..or maybe willie wonka's crazier blonde brother..lmao.._

 
OMG YES!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 19, 2008)

I was so close to yelling "Shut up, Maxie!!!"
Maybe he has some sort of personality disorder. Many brilliant, talented people are crazy (or at least that's what I tell myself...)

I was much moren impressed with the looks this episode for the photoshoot.
Except for Rainell (?)
It really was bad!


----------



## abbyquack (Nov 19, 2008)

Maxi rocks! Such a weirdo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What was up with the little silver cap he was wearing? I can't wait to see next week's episode!


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 19, 2008)

Maxi needs to join Project Runway's Suede and form the "My Ego Is Way Ahead of My Career Achievements" club. Seriously. When you're in fashion, people tend to let you get away with a myriad of social ineptitude, but you have to earn it FIRST, THEN get crazy. Like Karl Lagerfeld can be a complete space cadet because he's already a household name, not vice versa. You already know he makes gorgeous clothing, so you deal with his wackiness.

I almost wish I were a contestant on the show. You know the producers would keep me from getting eliminated no matter how bad I got, just because I'd always provide good footage of "SHUT IT, WILLY WONKA" and "SUCK IT UP, PRINCESS" anytime Maxi freaked out.

I was shocked at how few of the MUAs did a red lip though, and even more shocked at how many of them seemed to have little to no idea what 40s looks consisted of. The animal challenge was great though.


----------



## TRASHdecor (Nov 19, 2008)

todays episode looked so much better, i loved the 40's look. idk what that girl that was eliminated was doing...40's? and purple eyeshadow? so weird she went in that direction. i cant wait for next week!


----------



## sinergy (Nov 19, 2008)

I liked this episode better, and lmao at Maxie..what a freak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nolan, omg, he is just too cute. I cant wait for next week!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Maxi needs to join Project Runway's Suede and form the "My Ego Is Way Ahead of My Career Achievements" club._

 
I am with you.  The must have been separated at birth.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow...as much as I like makeup, I don't like this show at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TRASHdecor* 

 
_todays episode looked so much better, i loved the 40's look. idk what that girl that was eliminated was doing...40's? and purple eyeshadow? so weird she went in that direction. i cant wait for next week!_

 
AND she totally doesn't know how to work with an asian eye! The blending, the concept... all horrible. I was disappointed.


I actually liked the look the other girl did (the one who was in the bottom 2)


The one thing that still irritates me is that one judge who supposedly is a makeup artist. Her comments were so vague.. like she didn't know what she was even talking about.

She was like "_*I think you totally missed the boat*_" to every look. I could've told them that.


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_She was like "*I think you totally missed the boat*" to every look. I could've told them that._

 
I dunno, that could be a trick of the editing, especially since the editing on this show is really awful. Like when the male artist (not the photographer) all of a sudden brought up Dita Von Teese when discussing Maxi's look - did he really just bring her up outta nowhere, or was Maxi trying to justify his look by saying it's Dita Von Teese style and Maxi's comments just didn't make it into the final cut?

It was also stupid of them to completely cut the model selection process scenes but still leave in one interview comment from the woman who got eliminated being all "Oh no, they're going to screw me over!" Well, did they screw her over? Did they give her the worst model? Did she really not want an Asian chick because she can't work with Asian eyes? MORE CONTEXT PLEASE.

Lousy, lazy editing on this show. Bah.


----------



## carandru (Nov 19, 2008)

Omg... why is Maxi running down the street looking like a goth Mary Poppins on the next episode?  That dude is so crazy and such a drama queen.  I don't see how none of the other artist don't just tell him to shut the f*ck up. 

I can't believe he cried on set and he's supposed to be a professional. Has he never worked on any shoot before where the client wasn't satisfied?  Does he cry every time?


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms.Shanti* 

 
_btw is it me or does Maxi remind anyone of Willy Wonka (tim burton's version)..lol..or maybe willie wonka's crazier blonde brother..lmao.._

 

omg i said the same thing when i was watching!!!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Maxi needs to join Project Runway's Suede and form the "My Ego Is Way Ahead of My Career Achievements" club. Seriously. When you're in fashion, people tend to let you get away with a myriad of social ineptitude, but you have to earn it FIRST, THEN get crazy. Like Karl Lagerfeld can be a complete space cadet because he's already a household name, not vice versa. You already know he makes gorgeous clothing, so you deal with his wackiness.

I almost wish I were a contestant on the show. You know the producers would keep me from getting eliminated no matter how bad I got, just because I'd always provide good footage of "SHUT IT, WILLY WONKA" and "SUCK IT UP, PRINCESS" anytime Maxi freaked out.

I was shocked at how few of the MUAs did a red lip though, and even more shocked at how many of them seemed to have little to no idea what 40s looks consisted of. The animal challenge was great though._

 




so true about Suede and Maxi!!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_You know what I think we should do?? I think we should all (after watching the show) do an FOTD challenge for whatever the contestants were asked to do...so for example this week was twisted disco, then we all do like a challenge where we do twisted disco, ya know? I think it would be funsies anyways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was thinking the same thing....it would be fun!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2008)

The makeup was definitely better this time, but these guys need to do some homework on looks through the ages.  Admittedly, I only have a limited idea of makeup trends in the early 1900s, but I would have done some research if I were going on the show.

Rainelle did deserve to be cut. Since when was massive purple eyeshadow and gold glitter all the rage in the 40s?  I can't remember, was it the model with the shortish blonde bob who won?  She looked amazing, but was actually a bit more 60s IMO.

The zebra guys were great.  I loved it.  I feel bad for the monkey girls though.  The monkey was a tough challenge.

DH and I were stunned when Maxi talked to the photog that way.  WTF?   Oh, and _yes _to the Willy Wonka comparison!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They should have disqualified Mike for picking up his brushes after the cut-off.  Rules are rules. 

Overall, I think the makeup was much better.


----------



## Mandy McNabb (Nov 19, 2008)

I was disappointed that Djak wanted very glossy lips, a deeeeeeep, deep, deep matte red would have been gorgeous for that particular look, in my opinion at least. 

The contestants annoy me so much! Sharzad really needs to go.


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The makeup was definitely better this time, but these guys need to do some homework on looks through the ages.  Admittedly, I only have a limited idea of makeup trends in the early 1900s, but I would have done some research if I were going on the show.

Rainelle did deserve to be cut. Since when was massive purple eyeshadow and gold glitter all the rage in the 40s?  I can't remember, was it the model with the shortish blonde bob who won?  She looked amazing, but was actually a bit more 60s IMO.

The zebra guys were great.  I loved it.  I feel bad for the monkey girls though.  The monkey was a tough challenge.

DH and I were stunned when Maxi talked to the photog that way.  WTF?   Oh, and yes to the Willy Wonka comparison!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They should have disqualified Mike for picking up his brushes after the cut-off.  Rules are rules. 

Overall, I think the makeup was much better._

 

I agree with you on the winning look for the 40's challenge. It was beautiful, but it definitely looked more 60's.  I actually thought Crackxie's look was more on point.  His glittery knight hat made DH stop dead in his tracks on his way back upstairs. "W.T.F.?!  Is THAT?"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_....His glittery knight hat made DH stop dead in his tracks on his way back upstairs. "W.T.F.?!  Is THAT?"_

 
Yeah, I loved how they showed Maxi rolling out of bed and slipping it on, cuz that's what we all do, right?


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok, I just wanna say that I'm not reading any posts in this thread because I don't want any spoilers, but I'm dying to get home and watch this on my DVR!! stupid boyfriend was watching hockey last night and I sacrificed my show for his game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boooo.    

but as soon as i get home, i dont care what he's watching, im turning it on dammit.

that is all.


----------



## user79 (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone have any other links where to watch this online? That network website isn't available for viewers abroad...says the content is not available in my country. :/


----------



## FullWroth (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Does anyone have any other links where to watch this online? That network website isn't available for viewers abroad...says the content is not available in my country. :/_

 
You can watch the full episodes right here, pretty lady:

Blush - Newest Videos


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 19, 2008)

Is lifetimetv.com not working for anyone else? I can't get the new videos to come up..


----------



## Debbie (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't watch the show without staring at the god awful exploded red lips of that judge.  

I have issues with Makeup Artists that get comsmetic procedures done on their face.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Debbie* 

 
_I can't watch the show without staring at the god awful exploded red lips of that judge._

 
Me neither!! She looks really disheveled, IMO. I can see her snorting coke in the bathroom before coming on camera. Not sure what it is about her, just something makes me think she likes to party.

Maxi makes the show worth watching! I hope they let him stay till the end just for that reason.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 19, 2008)

Okay, Maxi was a wack-job again.. not really shocking. Although I can't believe he told the photog he couldn't talk, to move on to the next person. What a douche, you can't multi-task for 2 seconds? 

The purple eyeshadow look was just all kinds of wrong, and Rainelle's attitude was shit. If the photog/director/anyone in charge of the operation tells you that they HATE it (not just dislike or have a small issue with, that's a rather strong word) then you need to do something, stat.

Overall, I agree the makeup was better this time. I do wish they didn't chop up the editing so much, it's kind of frustrating. 

Oh, and those Max Factor Lipfinity glosses look _horrible_! yuck.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 20, 2008)

I loved zibra look! I think its the best look so far. And I like the Todds model look of 40s, no so much 40s, but she looked hot!


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_To be fair, the awesome people here on Specktra aren't given challenges and expected to execute them right away with no opportunity to do research or really sit down and plan it out, and I don't know if the contestants are given any time to consult with their models about their skin types, allergies, etc. beforehand or if they have to take it out of their hour of make-up time, whereas we all work on our faces and those of friends and family when posting stuff, so it's a face/skin we're familiar with from the get-go.

Usually when we have challenges here, everyone gets a chance to look up reference pictures, think about the look they want, maybe sketch it out beforehand, and they get several passes at it. After all, nobody knows what you did until you post those final photos. And other incredibly talented people on here post stuff they had in a flash of inspiration, not on demand.

It's hard to have inspiration on demand, especially if (like that one girl) you don't really understand the look you're supposed to be going for and can't just go online and do a quick Google search for disco style. Add into that the pressure of having no contact with the outside world, having to live with a bunch of strangers all of a sudden in a new environment, cameras following you around everywhere all day and night, having very little time to sit down and relax because the minute the shooting ends the director pulls everyone out one by one for interviews and nobody can go to bed until they're over, the competition, the prize, initial jet lag, wanting to look good on TV...

Also, try to imagine that you're standing there working on your model, and there's a camera guy, sometimes more than one, just hovering around you, poking the camera in to get close-ups, asking you to change sides so s/he can get a better shot, etc. Then, when they finally lay off, one of the judges comes in to check out your work and give you some feedback, and of course even if their feedback is really good, now you have barely any time to fix it. Then they go on to the next person, after doing 500 takes of talking to you, and the camera guy's all up in your face again. Even the best, most ninja-style camera operator is still a very visible "looking over your shoulder" presence that HAS to affect one's nerves.

I do think the work on the disco challenge was sub-par, but at the same time, I think even some of our best Specktra guys and girls would break under the pressure and immediacy of a "here's your challenge DO IT NOW" process given all those factors. I hope their level of artistry goes up as they all get more comfortable in their new environment and get used to the cameras, though. I wouldn't blame them if it didn't, I'd just get bored and not watch the show.

I don't think they should expect the MUAs to decide how to style their models' hair though, unless it's some kind of full-body/full-head challenge where you have to extend the make-up up into the hair. They're not hair stylists, they shouldn't be judged on whether the hair matches the make-up/challenge. That should be for a hair stylist to deal with, as it probably would be in a real-world situation (not that some MUAs don't also do hair, but not all of them do) where you hire separate hair and make-up people._

 
wow, very well said. It's exactly EVERYTHING i was thinking ! I was kind of wondering why some people said they were dissapointed with the talent and stuff, i mean i think they're all extremely talented. But i guess everyone is entitled to their opinion. I also agree with you on the hair thing. I mean yeah i guess they can have some what of an input to make the hair match the makeup, but they shouldn't be judged too much on that.


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

It won't let me watch the videos from my current location/country


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 22, 2008)

Maxie is becoming quite the star on shows like The Soup and Best Week Ever.

I also just realized how much he looks like my paternal Grandmother. it kind of just hit me when i rewatched a scene. it's crazy.


----------



## user79 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_You can watch the full episodes right here, pretty lady:

Blush - Newest Videos_

 
Thanks, but yeah the network doesn't permit users outside of North America to view it...

I looked on allug.org but it's not up there. :/


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 22, 2008)

I can't watch it either


----------



## Brie (Nov 22, 2008)

There is a few bits on youtube


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 22, 2008)

I keep missing it! But I just found it on demand so I am gonna catch up!! 

Im so excited to watch!!!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Nov 23, 2008)

Isnt there a way to trick your browser? So you can watch from any country?


----------



## Rennah (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_Isnt there a way to trick your browser? So you can watch from any country?_

 
I tried using a ton of different proxies, but none worked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We're out of luck unless someone uploads it!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Nov 24, 2008)

Im sure eventually somebody will load them onto youtube,you might see them way late but everything eventually ends up on there sooner or later lol


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay, who's watching??! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a commercial break now... some of the work is looking pretty amateurish, but I think it's Sharzad who's doing the really colorful 80s look, and it from the little snippet I saw its pretty awesome! 

If anyone forgot, this is your reminder, its back on now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: ok, i was wrong, it was Mo's 80s look that I liked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and OMFG, Maxi is such an effing lunatic! Seriously, what an attention whore. It's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Ciara (Nov 26, 2008)

Im just started watching now .... Thank goodness for DVR's!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 27, 2008)

So what did everyone think of this week's episode?

I died laughing at that get up Maxi put on with the black skirt and the umbrella, very Mary Poppins-esque!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Nov 28, 2008)

I absolutely adore Maxie! Yes, he's insane, but his bridemaids were GORGEOUS! I agree, he has a talent... I'm kinda glad Myke went home. but I hated why - he totally followed what his bride wanted! I hated that they kept telling him to tell HER what HE wanted - we all know brides want what THEY want - it's thier big day! But I'm generally not a fan of his makeup anyways. I liked the flower girl's makeup, I thought it was age appropriate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A little frosty, yeah, but 13 year olds are usually into that look, I know my sisters and thier friends are, and her rendition was a lot cleaner and softer. I'm glad Sharzad went home... in waaaay over her head. Why keep referencing Madonna? I have a feeling either Todd or Nolan are going to win... they are the judges favorites... but wouldn't it be CRAZY if Maxie w0n????


----------



## MakeupChiKiiTa (Nov 28, 2008)

i already spotted mac a lot of times on the show they use the brushes almost all of them =]  but im sure thats cause max factors dont have brushes im sure


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 29, 2008)

I just got done watching the bridal episode, omg I love todd & nolan! Their makeup always looks amazing. I think alot of times Mike's makeup was sort of sloppy, so Im glad he left.


----------



## Triskele (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been watching this pretty religiously, and so far, I've noticed one very interesting thing -

They, almost without fail, all use 187 brushes (or lookalikes, but I'm 90% sure they're mac) for face makeup, and 190s for the body stuff.

Just something neat to take away!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_So what did everyone think of this week's episode?

I died laughing at that get up Maxi put on with the black skirt and the umbrella, very Mary Poppins-esque!_

 
That was hilarious. I love Maxi's outfits.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2008)

Reminder: It's on right now.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 3, 2008)

Moooo ;-;


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 3, 2008)

Mo's look was so creative, I don't get why she left... 

I still love Maxie.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 3, 2008)

i don't like anyone who's left :ccc


----------



## .k. (Dec 3, 2008)

maxi is my fav! hes crazy talented but his attitude is off the charts! hes quite a character! maybe they just threw him in there for shits and giggles? lol my second fav is the girl with super bright red hair.


----------



## Rennah (Dec 3, 2008)

Mo is so cute... I think Farah should have gone instead of her.

I like Nolan's work... Maxi is good too but he's a nutcase.


----------



## carandru (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok, I just watched the newest episode today.  I think the show is getting better, but it's still looks low budget.  I really liked the show girl challenge since it really gave you a chance to go all out.   The good & evil thing didn't really seem like that much fun :-(.  I'm definitely going to try my hand at show girl makeup though lol.

I didn't really know anyone's name until today lol.  I figured I should probably figure that out so I don't have root for that one guy. I really like Nolan and Maxi is actually starting to grow on me  (probably should have kept that last part to myself).

Also, from last week's episode, while I think Mike should have gone home for cheating (and I wasn't really a fan of his work), I was upset with the reason that he was sent home last week.  Giving your client exactly what they wanted?  hmmmmm.... not acceptable.  Go home.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 3, 2008)

Maxi is toning himself down a bit, but he's still a handful.  He is talented, but I don't see Max Factor (or anyone) wanting Maxi to rep their brand.

There are a few things that take issue with in the challenges.  I really don't think it is fair to get a model with bushy brows, or any model that presents a challenge that the other contestants don't face.  It should be as equal as possible.  

Also, not to be mean, but just noticing something.  Some of the showgirls were clearly more attractive than others.  Sure, the makeup is the center of attention, but I have to wonder if the attractiveness of the model sways the mind of the judge on a subconcious or concious level.


----------



## FullWroth (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_The good & evil thing didn't really seem like that much fun :-(_

 
Naughty & Nice COULD have been really fun if any of the make-up artists had a shred of imagination, but most of them went straight to "naughty = beat-up crackwhore!" So boring, and so off the mark (in my opinion). My choice for the quick challenge winner honestly would've been whoever did the two black twins (I so wasn't keeping track of who was doing whose make-up for the most part), because IMO their MUA was the only one who actually DID "naughty and nice" as opposed to "bland and on crack." While Maxi's naughty make-up was really well-done, and he was pretty much the only OTHER MUA who didn't do the same boring crackhead thing for naughty, his overall two-look package didn't really do it for me as much as the other pair did.

Honestly, I'm guessing what happened is that Lifetime tried to jump on the reality bandwagon too quickly (since they're getting Project Runway as of next season) and didn't really handle it well. What probably happened is that their casting calls sucked and weren't loud enough, so they only got a crappy, small selection of amateur make-up artists to work with, and picked them based largely on their wacky TV personality (I'm looking at you, Maxi).

So the artists aren't very good, the judges aren't very good, the editing sucks, and the sponsors are just so-so (sorry, Max Factor, but you know it's true). The show format may not be very good either, but it's hard to tell without being behind the scenes and seeing how much time everyone REALLY gets to work on their stuff (you'd be surprised) and how everything really all goes down.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Also, not to be mean, but just noticing something.  Some of the showgirls were clearly more attractive than others.  Sure, the makeup is the center of attention, but I have to wonder if the attractiveness of the model sways the mind of the judge on a subconcious or concious level._

 
I agree 100%
What if you get the model with horrible skin or something like that. You're screwed when it comes to their face cause it will be impossible to make them look flawless


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_Naughty & Nice COULD have been really fun if any of the make-up artists had a shred of imagination, *but most of them went straight to "naughty = beat-up crackwhore!"* So boring, and so off the mark (in my opinion). My choice for the quick challenge winner honestly would've been whoever did the two black twins (I so wasn't keeping track of who was doing whose make-up for the most part), because IMO their MUA was the only one who actually DID "naughty and nice" as opposed to "bland and on crack." While Maxi's naughty make-up was really well-done, and he was pretty much the only OTHER MUA who didn't do the same boring crackhead thing for naughty, his overall two-look package didn't really do it for me as much as the other pair did.

Honestly, I'm guessing what happened is that Lifetime tried to jump on the reality bandwagon too quickly (since they're getting Project Runway as of next season) and didn't really handle it well. What probably happened is that their casting calls sucked and weren't loud enough, so they only got a crappy, small selection of amateur make-up artists to work with, and picked them based largely on their wacky TV personality (I'm looking at you, Maxi).

So the artists aren't very good, the judges aren't very good, the editing sucks, and the sponsors are just so-so (sorry, Max Factor, but you know it's true). The show format may not be very good either, but it's hard to tell without being behind the scenes and seeing how much time everyone REALLY gets to work on their stuff (you'd be surprised) and how everything really all goes down._

 
*LOL*... ^you are so right about the beat up crackwhore thing! Me and my bf were like.. what the fuuuck is up with all the teased hair and smeared makeup? That's not theatrical, that's just.. a blatant lack of creative vision or laziness, I'm not sure which. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And your theory about the show in general is spot-on. The editing drives me crazy, and so does that post-synchronization or the after dubbing or whatever it was called, haha.. now I can't stop noticing it and it's annoying the crap out of me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ..But I hope now that people know the show exists, more talented (and less batshit crazy) artists will audition if the show gets renewed for next season. 

I do enjoy the show, but they really have to step it up a little. I'd like to see a different company sponsoring it if there is a next time as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Who is everyone's guess for the winner? I'm thinking Nolan or Todd, they're both really good..but you never know what can happen!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2008)

if i was doing that good twin/evil twin i would have gone more angelic, doll-like with the first girl and then vampy, sexy with the evil one... not sorority sister to mentally insane stripper.

if they have a season 2, promise me someone from here will enter...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FullWroth* 

 
_......but most of them went straight to "naughty = beat-up crackwhore!" So boring, and so off the mark (in my opinion). My choice for the quick challenge winner honestly would've been whoever did the two black twins (I so wasn't keeping track of who was doing whose make-up for the most part), because IMO their MUA was the only one who actually DID "naughty and nice" as opposed to "bland and on crack." ......_

 
I agree!  It seemed that the others realized they were out of time and started smudging. 

The black twins were the clear winners (very pretty), but I do agree with the judges comment about the hair.  There could have been more difference between the good and bad twin's hair style.   

I had to laugh:  I picked DH up from the airport yesterday (biz trip) and he asked me about the show and who was eliminated on the drive home.  lol


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been watching it on the lifetime website
omg<3


----------



## franimal (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree that Maxi has behaving himself a LITTLE better. I was so happy that Nolan one this week's challenge. He did awesome!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2008)

isit on tonight?


----------



## carandru (Dec 10, 2008)

on right now


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 10, 2008)

"PERFECT, BITCH! PERFECT!!!!"

lol...


----------



## rebekah (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so glad that they kicked off Ferrah (sp?).


----------



## rebekah (Dec 10, 2008)

Also, it seems weird that there is only one episode left...

didn't this show just start??

I thought this show really sucked, which is sad because I love everything makeup, but I didn't think they did anything interesting at all.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 10, 2008)

Im rootin for Nolan!!!! I honestly think the talented of them are still on the show, even though Maxi is strange he is fairly good.


----------



## chdom (Dec 10, 2008)

I love the subject of the show, but for some reason it seems generic.  I was expecting it to be kind of Project Runwayish...  Know whatta mean?  The only one worth watching really is Nolan- hope he wins!  Also, one of my favorite Youtube Guru's tried out for the show.  I can't believe she didn't make it!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 16, 2008)

I love BLUSH!!! Nolan is def my favorite. Then comes Todd and then the freakshow ..Maxi.. lmao. I mean he cant be real. He just cannot be real!!! He is very talented though but can you imagine him working mainstream?!! I do love him though. He keeps me laughing though and did you guys see last weeks episode. I mean I felt for todd having to work with him. Cant wait for tonights episode!!


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh yeah, I think tonight is the finale?? Looks like from the previews they are doing some sort of fashion show, it looked pretty chaotic. Wonder who's gonna win!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2008)

Which one is the MAC artist?


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Which one is the MAC artist?_

 
I'm pretty sure it's Nolan.. I remember him talking about pigments at one point, and he seems the most MAC-ish to me..  I could be wrong, but I just don't envision Maxi being a MAC artist.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Dec 16, 2008)

Very sad news to report.  Todd Homme passed away on Saturday.  I saw the story on ONTD.  He was only 23.  RIP.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_Very sad news to report. Todd Homme passed away on Saturday. I saw the story on ONTD. He was only 23. RIP._

 
WHAT??!?! nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... OMFG, that's horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: just read the article on a news site.. he apparently stayed up all night because he was excited about what was going on with the show and everything, went to sleep during the day, and didn't wake up.  he was found by his partner.. they don't know the cause of death yet. 

this is so freaking sad, I'm so sorry for his family and friends, he was very talented and will be sorely missed im sure.


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 16, 2008)

Maxi is great. he just is a little nutting but i think he has the best work there along with Nolan. todd is good but he would be last on my list. Im not judging maxi from his personality but from his work and it is awesome. when they had to creat a model to a selected icon he made his icon model look the closest to the icon.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't believe Todd died.  My jaw actually dropped when I read it on DListed.  I wonder what happened.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanchick99* 

 
_Very sad news to report. Todd Homme passed away on Saturday. I saw the story on ONTD. He was only 23. RIP._

 




I really liked him


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 17, 2008)

Nolan won. Big shocker.


"I was shaking.... like a 90 year old woman"   I still love Maxie


----------



## Face2Mac (Dec 17, 2008)

Wow, Life is too short, omg, it seems so unfair


----------



## devin (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_WHAT??!?! nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










... OMFG, that's horrible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit: just read the article on a news site.. he apparently stayed up all night because he was excited about what was going on with the show and everything, went to sleep during the day, and didn't wake up. he was found by his partner.. they don't know the cause of death yet. 

this is so freaking sad, I'm so sorry for his family and friends, he was very talented and will be sorely missed im sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just saw this also!! OMG!! I just screamed out loud, "WHAT??!!!" It is so unbelievable! He was so young and talented! God bless him and his family.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Dec 17, 2008)

Nolan won? Yay! The episode hasn't aired here yet. I thought he would though


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Which one is the MAC artist?_

 
Nolan. 
On his myspace, it says he is under his occupation. 
[i swear i am not a stalker, lol.]


----------



## sinergy (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_Nolan. 
On his myspace, it says he is under his occupation. 
[i swear i am not a stalker, lol.]_

 






That was so sad about Todd!!! My sis and I were on the phone last night watching the finale and she screamed in my ear, I was like what happened? And she started telling me her hubs had just read it online. So sad. 

I am glad for Nolan though, like it wasnt obvious he would take it, and he pulled out his MAC pallet during the runway show..


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 17, 2008)

I cant believe about Todd. Wow! thats just nuts. I am happy that Nolan won but Maxi was all over the place. Imagine if Todd would of won?


----------



## mommys-makeup (Dec 17, 2008)

i was so shocked about todd, and i kept thinking before the show even ended this kid keeps saying "i'm only 23 i'm still young, i have my whole life ahead of me," if you guys noticed he kept saying that all through out the show, and i was like "heck yeah!" so imagine my shock when the show ended!! but i agree with everyone else, i thought it was very insensitive the way they did it. kind of like "oh and by the way" sorda way.


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 17, 2008)

I missed the ending.. I fell asleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Did they do any sort of tribute, or "RIP/In memory of" sorta thing for him?

I fell asleep during the commercial break right before they judged the looks. I was so bummed! But I figured Nolan would win, he's really good. 

I hope they have a season 2.  I'm still sad about hearing that Todd passed away, that's so horrible.


----------



## mommys-makeup (Dec 17, 2008)

all in all the only thing i didnt like about the show was, too little bit of contestants there for a shorter show, (it didnt even last 2 months) i mean project runway has like 15 contestants and the show lasts months, and this reality show ACTUALLY didnt have any drama or animosity between anybody which was shocking, maxi tried to add drama but everyone else was too nice to care and pay attention to him!! hope theres a 2nd season as well!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Dec 17, 2008)

YAY for Nolan.. and I still cannot believe that Todd passed.Life is so short. This is why we should always wake up happy.


----------



## Bronxcutie (Dec 17, 2008)

I am in shock about Todd! He had his whole life ahead of him.  I can't believe it! I'm very happy that Nolan won.  He is extremely talented!


----------



## User67 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_Nolan. 
On his myspace, it says he is under his occupation. 
[i swear i am not a stalker, lol.]_

 
What's his Myspace? I wanna add him


----------



## User67 (Dec 18, 2008)

OMG, I can't believe about Todd! How horrible! My heart is really broken


----------

